# Can Betta fish live with angelfish?



## FishyOfTheOpera (Jul 13, 2015)

My aunt's angelfish recently had babies, and I was wondering if it would be safe to put one in with Lotte? I know this is most likely a definite no, but I would like to take one of the babies off of her hands. I have a five gallon, which is probably too small, but I can't upgrade due to a low budget. The tank isn't cycled so that probably is another reason for a definite no... I hope people don't think I'm ignorant of tank mate laws for Bettas because I'm just curious if it would work 
I have a filter and heater, but the tank is uncycled. If it is ok, I would probably keep the angelfish with my aunt until it got big enough. I realize that a 5 gallon is usually only suitable for one Betta. And would we have to find out the gender of said angelfish? If so, which gender is most compatible with female Bettas?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

A baby Angel might be fine for a little while but eventually the Angel's can get very nippy and destroy your Betta's fins if he isn't fast enough. It works better with a female or a Plakat boy/girl. All the same, it's best not to risk it since Angel's can be just as territorial as betta's and if there isn't enough space for the both of them, it can get a little nasty out there.

But yes, don't subject a baby fish to a non-cycled tank, the ammonia can destroy a baby very quickly and that's not fair to any baby fish regardless of what type of fish it is. 

And yes, no tankmates for a 5 gallon unless it's shrimp or a snail, there just isn't enough space to get away if they need to.


----------



## FishyOfTheOpera (Jul 13, 2015)

Ok. Would it be able to work if my aunt kept the baby for a few weeks for the filter to cycle the tank, and if I added some more plants to the tank and a little cave maybe? Lotte appears to be fast, but I don't know how she'd be with a tank mate. She has short fins so I don't think she'd really be nipped at. But I do understand that there are risks


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You still have the issue of space and that Angel's grow to be six inches. You say you can't upgrade so what are you going to do with a Angel fish that will likely be stunted due to the small tank and die early as a result? Not trying to be harsh, but there is a reality to this as well and to be a fish keeper, you need to be responsible and make decisions for what's best for the fish, not what you'd like to do :-/


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

An single angelfish need a *bare minimum 20g tall tall*, but preferable 29g and larger as they grow, *they get big and need a big tank*. As lil' already explained they're not good tank mates for bettas and should not be put in small tanks.


----------



## FishyOfTheOpera (Jul 13, 2015)

lilnaugrim said:


> You still have the issue of space and that Angel's grow to be six inches. You say you can't upgrade so what are you going to do with a Angel fish that will likely be stunted due to the small tank and die early as a result? Not trying to be harsh, but there is a reality to this as well and to be a fish keeper, you need to be responsible and make decisions for what's best for the fish, not what you'd like to do :-/


I know. I wasn't gonna bring them home unless it was ok for them to live together. I think we're going to buy a new tank though for the angel fish


----------



## nympxzie (Oct 2, 2014)

5 gallons is too small for a betta to have any tank mates. 
Angelfish are social fish and prefer either a pair or a group. and need at least a 40 gallon tank for a pair. 
Keeping one in an uncycled five gallon with a betta will give you devastating results and possibly 2 dead fish.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

In a 5 gallon , No you can not keep an angel wish it. An angel alone would need a 29 gallon because they need tall tank. And it can work for a little while while the angel grows ( I had a baby angelfish in my 20 long betta sorority while I cycled its tank) But still I would not go less than 15 gallons even for just a baby angelfish and a betta and thats just while the angel grows. Angels are cichlids and can be nippy, betta girls can also be nippy, they just need the space. I am sorry but even for a few weeks i would not keep them together in that small of a tank.


----------

